# Delkim EV Plus mit Funk nachrüsten?



## Cc4e (14. März 2010)

Moin, kann ich die Delkim ev plus
irgendwie möglichst günstig mit Funk nachrüsten?
wen ja wie/mit was?.
MfG |wavey:


----------



## Carras (15. März 2010)

*AW: Delkim EV Plus mit Funk nachrüsten?*

Hi,

am besten dafür geeignet:

ATTX  

Dieses Funkboxset hat ein echt gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis.

Ganz großer Vorteil:

Du hast keine extra Senderbox, wo Du Die Kabel aus den Bissanzeiger einstecken musst.

Grüßle


----------



## Cc4e (15. März 2010)

*AW: Delkim EV Plus mit Funk nachrüsten?*

http://www.angelzentraleherrieden.d...cle&id=152&aid=4530&warengruppe=16&rubrik=176

Der hier oder was?


----------



## Carras (15. März 2010)

*AW: Delkim EV Plus mit Funk nachrüsten?*

genau das


----------



## Pernod (15. März 2010)

*AW: Delkim EV Plus mit Funk nachrüsten?*



Cc4e schrieb:


> Moin, kann ich die Delkim ev plus
> irgendwie möglichst günstig mit Funk nachrüsten?
> wen ja wie/mit was?.
> MfG |wavey:


 
Also kann man davon ausgehen,dass sich die EV schon in deinem Besitz befinden?


----------



## punkarpfen (15. März 2010)

*AW: Delkim EV Plus mit Funk nachrüsten?*

Das ATTX System soll wirklich gut sein. Alternativ gehen alle Funkboxen mit 3,5mm Steckern, bzw. Adaptern. Günstiger und auch gut ist die Funkbox von Prologic.


----------



## Cc4e (15. März 2010)

*AW: Delkim EV Plus mit Funk nachrüsten?*



Pernod schrieb:


> Also kann man davon ausgehen,dass sich die EV schon in deinem Besitz befinden?



Ja :q


----------



## Cc4e (15. März 2010)

*AW: Delkim EV Plus mit Funk nachrüsten?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das ATTX System soll wirklich gut sein. Alternativ gehen alle Funkboxen mit 3,5mm Steckern, bzw. Adaptern. Günstiger und auch gut ist die Funkbox von Prologic.



Welches vom Prologic? find grad nichts.


----------



## punkarpfen (15. März 2010)

*AW: Delkim EV Plus mit Funk nachrüsten?*

*ProLogic Senzora VTS XDR reciever Kit*

Das gab es mal bei Wilkerling für 80 Euro.


----------



## flachs (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es aktuelle Möglichkeiten, die Delkim ev plus mit funk nachzurüsten?

Ich möchte keine Kabellösung und auch keine Lösung, bei der der Ton von einer Box an den Ruten aufgenommen wird und dann zu meinem Empfänger im Zelt übertragen wird. 

Die Idee ist, dass ich die Bissanzeiger am Wasser sehr leise stellen kann und nur die Funkbox im Zelt laut, um möglichst geräuscharm zu fischen.

Evtl. gibt es ja Lösungen für mein Problem. 
Die oben beschriebene Lösung mit dem *ProLogic Senzora VTS XDR reciever Kit*  ist wohl veraltet und wird nicht mehr verkauft. Jedenfalls habe ich nichts gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2020)

Moin, das Dongle-System von Att funktioniert, wobei mir zu der Deluxe-Version der Funke geraten wurde, da die aus den Sets wohl ne gefühlte Reichweite von 15m hat.
Ist aber nicht ganz günstig. Batterieverbrauch sei akzeptabel, bei den Sendern kommt man wohl locker über eine Saison, an die Aussage zum Empfänger erinnere ich mich nicht mehr, war aber ebenfalls akzeptabel.

Set:








						ATT ATTs V2 Transmitter Set kaufen | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP
					

ATT - ATTs V2 Transmitter Set jetzt günstig online kaufen ✔ Schnelle Lieferung ✔ Dein zuverlässiger Angelzubehör-Händler seit mehr als 20 Jahren! | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP




					www.mur-tackle-shop.de
				




Deluxe-Funke:








						ATTx Deluxe Receiver kaufen | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP
					

ATT - ATTx Deluxe Receiver jetzt günstig online kaufen ✔ Schnelle Lieferung ✔ Dein zuverlässiger Angelzubehör-Händler seit mehr als 20 Jahren! | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP




					www.mur-tackle-shop.de
				




Dongles gibt's auch einzeln soweit ich weiß.


Grüße JK


----------



## flachs (31. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank,

gibt es weitere, evtl. billigere Varianten?
wenn ich mir den ATTx Deluxe Receiver (selbst gebraucht mind. 80€) kaufe plus 2 Transmitter (je 40€), bin ich bei mind. 160€ extra für die Funkausstattung.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Februar 2020)

Hi, 
ich nutze die ATTX mit dem normalen Receiver. 100m Reichweite und mehr sind da schon drin. Es gab mal Nachbauten der ATTX, die aber vom Markt verschwunden sind. Ich würde mir sie wieder kaufen.


----------

